# Debian Etch: USB-Problem



## zeroize (28. Juli 2007)

Hallo an alle Debian-User!

Ich habe ein Problem mit dem neuen Debian-Release -  während dieser Woche habe testweise Debian auf meinem Rechner installiert, weil ich fand das es in einer VM ganz stabil lief und ich es gern als Hauptsystem nutzen wollte.

Die Installation (Textmode) war unauffällig, nachdem ich neugestartet hab, funktionierte zwar die USB-Tastatur und Maus aber sobald ich USB-Storage-Gerät angeschlossen habe, funktionierte diese nicht im Syslog erschien nichts.
OK, modconf gestartet - Module nachgeschaut - USB, USB-Storage, SCSI-Festplatten - alles an. Was kann ich falsch gemacht haben?

Achso, ich habe außerdem im BIOS unterschiedliche USB-Einstellung ausprobiert - USB-Legacy auto, on, off - allerdings ohne Erfolg.

Muss ich noch irgendetwas beachten, um USB-Festplatten zu nutzen?


----------



## the rusher (28. Juli 2007)

Probier auf der Konsole mal "lsusb" um zu schauen, dass dein Gerät überhaupt erkannt wird.


----------



## Sinac (28. Juli 2007)

Das kann Etch eigentlich von Haus aus, hast du mal andere USB Geräte und Ports probiert?


----------

